# Feeding time is a misery please help



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

HI all,
I am the proud owner of a full blood Boer buck (2 and half yrs old) and 8 Boer X girls ranging in age from 2 to 8yrs old. My issue is feed time, I go out roughly the same time every afternoon to give them their grain, and it is awful. The buck who at all other times is gentle - butts my bucket, pushes against me so I can't move - when I do get some food down they just run and barge me out of the way - it is getting to the stage I dread feeding time - my hubby works out west so I have no help in doing this - my feet get stood on, I get pushed shoved and everything else. I have tried hosing them which works kind of but hard to do when you are trying to put food down lol, now I have moved paddocks and the hose won't reach their feed troughs - how do I restore order and calm and make it a slightly pleasant task?  They are not underfed have plenty of natural food, given grassy lucerne bales. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My buck who is very gentle all the time even in rut, when it comes to food he's not mean but you can't push him out of the way- he's too big and strong. I throw one flake over and away from the fence and since he's such a piggy he runs to that. That's when i run in with the garden cart full of hay and put it in the feeders, the girls are usually trying to nibble while I do this but not too bad. He gets moved out in a month so it'll be a little easier. IE maybe a little out of the way for a distraction.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yikes, I can't imagine being mobbed by Boers! I have Nigerian dwarfs and they're bad enough! :laugh:
The only solution I can think of is to feed them over or through the fence, like Clearwtrbeach said. 
You may also be able to tie them each up separately before they even see the food, but that is a lot more work, and I don't know that it would work.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I have the same problem. The only solution I've come up with it to feed them at different times (that way they aren't waiting for me) and sneak in the pen or put the buckets on the perimeter of the fence. That way I just have to pour the feed over the fence. Usually I spill some all over the ground trying to get it in the first bucket but it gets easier as I go. I'm planning on fencing off a small area just to feed them in. That way I can just let them in after the food is in the buckets and lock them out when they are finished.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

A good limber switch (as opposed to a club) = Goat manners 101

Bob


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh boy do I feel your pain!
Can you put down several pans far apart from each other?
That worked for us about twice, as the first piggies were done by the time the last ones were filled & of course, hogging it.
We finally got a large pvc pipe, cut it in half to make a trough & secured it right outside fence, which had a hole cut for that space with a plywood flap when not in use.
They still push each other out of the way but at least I dont get runovered!
If your buck is running with the does this might not work. Can he have a seperate area where you can feed through or over fence?
What we do for him & a lady friend is that the hay feeder butts up to fence. He has learned for the most part to hang his front legs over the top for grain time. (his head to wide for bar spacings)
You'll come up with something.
Many just tie their girls to a specific spot at grain time.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

We feed grain and hay in the morning. I find that it is a little easier to feed the hay first in a few different places in the goat pen to distract them before I get out the grain. Then line the feeders up on the edge of the fence, go outside the pen and fill the feeders. Next go back into the pen and place the two small feed pans far from the main feeding area. This distracts some of them enough so I can get the main feed troughs into place. 

We have 10 mixed mini does aged 4 months to 4 years and a male mini fainter in the main goat house. We also have a male pygmy who is very aggressive in a separate pen. For him, we just open the door and shove a bowel of grain in before he can charge at us.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I use small buckets that i put their feed in before i go in the pen in the back pen..so all i have to do is walk in and set them down..in the barn up front I have an area in there that i keep their feed so all i have to do is grab buckets put feed in and set them down. I free feed hay so i never get mobbed for it so i'm not help on that. lol..


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

When I feed mine grain, I chain them to their own designated spot. I have about an 18 inch length of chain (your measurements may need to be different than mine) with a rock climbing clip on each end (holds 150 #s). I installed an eye screw to the wall to connect one end of the chain to. The other is clipped to the goat's collar. I also have another eye screw installed that I attach to another rock climbing clip to hold the bucket in place. That way their feed won't be dumped all over the place. I put them in their own seperate spot each time. I, too, wait until they are chained before I bring out the feed. I won't unclip them until they are all finished eating because if I do, they'll play ring around the buckets and steal each other's grain.


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the helpful tips - I have gained some idea's I think I will get hubby to build a separate feeding yard when he gets home this weekend so I can lock myself in and put feed in individual buckets tied firmly - then open the gates and let them in - ho hum until then I will keep running the gauntlet! Glad to know I am not the only owner of greedy goats lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I made sure that I can do everything from outside of the stall.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I dish out all of the food before I even let the goats out of the field, then I put it in a safe place. I then let them out of their field and into their stalls. I tie them each to a different spot in the stall, and then bring their food. That way, I know how much each goat is eating, and I don't get trampled! Lol!  Once they are finished eating, I take away the buckets and then untie them. By that time they are generally fat and happy.  Hope you can get something to work!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I do the same as kiddoe and it's the best answer in my opinion. Feeding stations has saved me so much time and energy.

In quick time the goats even learn to run to their stations to be hooked up and fed. It also allows you to see who is eating, how much, adjust feed to individual needs, but most importantly if someone isn't eating and may be sick.


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies, you all have given me hope that I can soon feed my lot without having to dread it!
Cheers,
from a really hot Australia


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

That sounds like what I use to face. I have one buck and 2 does who share the same paddock. The buck was jumping on me, butting me trying to get into the bucket. At the very same time my dairy doe was trying to steal his food (she is the smallest and everyone butts her out of the way and was not getting much grain). I tried all sorts of things as my dairy doe was skinny from lack of grain and everyone was doing what you are experiencing. First, since no one would let my dairy doe eat I created 3 stations. The second thing I had to do was chain my buck to the fence. It was not easy at first but he has learned the routine. He is now gentle and patient. So here is my feeding routine:

There is a hook on the fence to hold the pales of food right by his food trough (hooks to the fence). I hang the food on the fence. Then enter the gate. He tries to butt me but when he does that I have a stick I hit his horns with. I yell NO. I also will not open the gate if anyone is standing on the gate or pushing it. I tell them off. At first I would push their noses when I said off to teach them what "off" means. Now they understand. Everyone's behavior is slowly improving. When no one is on the gate, I open it and go inside (unless the buck starts pushing on the gate and then I retreat). Once inside the paddock I head for his trough. I have a chain hooked to the fence all ready for him. I hook him up and only then do I pour the food into his trough. At first he fought me but now he is better behaved. He still jumps up and is eager but using my body I push him out of the way and then pour the food into his trough. Once that is done I head for my queen's trough. She is the oldest and best behaved and waits for me patiently. the problem is my dairy doe who is a theif, trying to grab a bite of food from anywhere she can until she gets head butted. I pour food into that feed trough and then tell my dairy doe to go to her feed trough, which she always does when she sees me heading that way. I pour her food into her trough. I do not unchain the buck until the dairy doe is done. 

I then go to my vegetable garden where I have a 5 month old wether and 3 month of twin bucks. They were jumping up on me and stealing each other's food. I now chain each one to the fence in the same location. I have been doing this for only a week and they are already learning where their eating spot is. After everyone is chained I pour food into their individual trough. Works much better. I unhook them after everyone is done. Feeding time has become so much easier since I started doing this.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very impressed at how well behaved some of your goats are. Mine are like a bunch of rowdy children. They are not leash trained. It would hours just to catch all 12 to attach them to feeding stations. I would like to try it, but I'm not sure even how to start training them.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

It's making the right thing easy and the wrong thing difficult.
You will have to try a few things and see what works.

What you want is for them to respect your space until you've given them a cue like OK.

1st - do this when you have time to work with them.
work with just 1 at a time.
take 1 away and have 1 where you normally grain them. 
have a thick crop stick with you. 4ft long. Wear gloves if the surface can give you blisters/splinters.
Your safe zone is the circle you draw with that stick. If they cross that line - smack them on the shoulders with the stick till they back out. The first smack on the shoulder can be light but increase the pressure until they obey. Continue working with them till you get the hang of it and they respect the circle. Do this without the bucket if possible and where their grain pans are.

Now go in with a bucket on your arm with only a lil bit of grain and do the same thing. They can't get into your space. If they do, smack them on the shoulder. Dump the small amount of grain in the bin and wait until they listen --- same thing --- smacking shoulder till they learn to respect your space. Repeat the process till they get their grain ration.

This takes time but does work. You have to apply the right amount of pressure. Lil taps on the shoulder because you're scared you might hurt them won't work. You are trying to break bad manners and this takes more time and strength.

If this doesn't work --- I have other things you can try. 

HTH,


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I trick mine cause they are always in their holding pen that they get locked into at nite when its feeding time so I hang the feed bucket over the fence that is the pasture an like little piggies they come runnin while someone locks them out of their holdin pen. Then I go in pour the feed an then go let them in. But if im by myself havin to feed then I have a switch an they get a tap on the nose.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

"Ring Around The BUCKETS"..lololol....Im VERY familiar with that game!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> It's making the right thing easy and the wrong thing difficult.
> You will have to try a few things and see what works.
> 
> What you want is for them to respect your space until you've given them a cue like OK.
> ...


Elizabeth, this is the first post on this thread to address the real issue of having animals that behave in a manner that one would expect of domesticated livestock instead of an unruly street gang. Kinda like allowing your dog to bite you if you get too close to his feed bowl.

With the unruly mob, how in the world could you ask someone to come by and feed for you if you needed to be out of town, or sick for a day?

DISCIPLINE; Many seem to think any correction is instead a form of abuse.

Bob


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

My goats just get hay right now and they mob me for that. Even though they have their own pen (where the horses can't go) that has hay in it. They want the "new" hay I'm putting out that minute. I'll start carrying a crop. Best place to bop them? Nose or shoulders?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

S+S Homestead said:


> I am very impressed at how well behaved some of your goats are. Mine are like a bunch of rowdy children. They are not leash trained. It would hours just to catch all 12 to attach them to feeding stations. I would like to try it, but I'm not sure even how to start training them.


Mine are not lease trained either. The first day I chained the 3 kids, the order I chained them was determined by who was closer. I have just kept to that pattern. It does help that they are all small. I doubt it would take you hours though. They catch on real quick. And they want food. It was harder to chain my buck as it was like chaining a bucking bronco, but I managed to get it done each time and slowly he has caught on.

A rancher told me to hit them on the horns. They hate it. Worked wonders for me in changing some dangerous behavior.

I like to watch The Dog Whisperer. One thing he said on a show I recently watched was the animal kingdom communicates in silence--all animals. Before I would scream at them when I came up to the gate and they started jumping on it. I screamed "off, off, offf, offf...". Since that show I walk up to the gate and am quiet. I may quietly say "off" but I stopped screaming at them. I think they responded quicker when I got quiet and just stood their waiting. I have also noticed now only my buck is jumping on the gate, whereas before I had 2 out of 3 goats leaping onto the fence.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Elizabeth, this is the first post on this thread to address the real issue of having animals that behave in a manner that one would expect of domesticated livestock instead of an unruly street gang. Kinda like allowing your dog to bite you if you get too close to his feed bowl.
> 
> With the unruly mob, how in the world could you ask someone to come by and feed for you if you needed to be out of town, or sick for a day?
> 
> ...


I was a horse breeder and trainer for years. You just can't mess around with a 1000lb animal and believe me I can't hurt them as much as they would each other.

I've used the same training methods on my goats with success and .... there is no way my smacking them on the shoulder till they listen is any where near them head butting each other or ramming each other.

I believe you need to teach them you are the herd queen and as most have seen that doesn't come without some pain to others.

So yea ---- I don't think it's abuse at all. Because the minute they listen and do what I say ... they get lots of rubbing and praise.

The trick is to take very small steps and always end on a good note.

:clap:


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you - I guess it is like teaching a dog - when we feed our dogs they do not touch their food until we say shake and they give us their paws to shake! It makes sense to show that you are the dominate one - it really is scary out there at feed time, my legs are covered in bruises etc and I have had enough - I love them to bits of course and other then feed time they are gorgeous gentle animals - but yes having a 120kg + buck ramming you for food is dangerous - and some of the females are picking up the habit as well. I will pick a good switch and start with more gentle taps increasing in strength until they realise - tap means too close and no food given. I was under the probably false assumption never to hit on the horns as they could take it as a challenge to butt more?? I went out yesterday afternoon and was pushed out of the way by a big female (these are boer goats) she got me with her horns and have a huge bruise on my leg - it hurt and I was losing my cool with them, I ended up just dumping the grain on the ground and walking out and letting them battle it out - not the right thing to do I know but was in too much pain to care at that stage. I am going to re-read Elizabeths post and have a go. I can't chain mine until hubby gets home from out west - that would be a job for him to figure for me (as in installing chains etc) - but will certainly start giving them some discipline. My problem with chaining is some of these girls are new here and came from a big property so human contact is not something they are familiar with - I am not sure how to get them to trust me enough to even get close enough to get them chained up? They will not stand and let me pat them etc..... They used to run a mile when I went in the paddock they no longer do that they trust me enough to just keep sitting or eating or whatever they are doing when I walk in now, but.... if I go to bend and give them a pat they are up and off. Of course once again grain time is the exception when it is chaos and free for all. I think I have my work cut out for me. But thank you all I am getting a glimmer of hope that feed time will one day be a happy and hopefully pain free time for all concerned


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

kiddoe said:


> When I feed mine grain, I chain them to their own designated spot. I have about an 18 inch length of chain (your measurements may need to be different than mine) with a rock climbing clip on each end (holds 150 #s). I installed an eye screw to the wall to connect one end of the chain to. The other is clipped to the goat's collar. I also have another eye screw installed that I attach to another rock climbing clip to hold the bucket in place. That way their feed won't be dumped all over the place. I put them in their own seperate spot each time. I, too, wait until they are chained before I bring out the feed. I won't unclip them until they are all finished eating because if I do, they'll play ring around the buckets and steal each other's grain.


I would love to see a picture of this set up..


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I made sure that I can do everything from outside of the stall.


Love this...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We also do similar to lilbleats: I have personal space, and they aren't welcome in it. If one of them decides it is okay to start side swiping me or sticking their head right infront of the feed scoop or heaven forbid in the bucket they get a smack on the ear, and sometimes more than one smack. It is dangerous to let them think they can mob you. Right now mine are divided into smaller lots between 7 to 10 in a field, but soon most of them will be together and I will have 25 Boer does to feed in one lot. I expect them to give me my space. 

I use a feed scoop with a fairly long handle and put just a lb or so in it and toss it into the feeder, that way I can stand back a little. and spread the feed out into all the grain feeders. Hold The bucket up close to me and not have to pour it into the feeders. If someone comes into my space I say, "No" firmly and if they don't respond, they get their ear smacked. 

one way big farmers feed larger amounts of livestock is to have a coral area, and gates, All the animals are moved out of the feeding barn or feeding area, where you feed the grain. Then you put out the feed and let them back in. 

I do not care for any feeder that has key holes in it or slates where they stick their heads, but feeders that border a pen area, where you can put the feed in from the outside are also a good idea, several different ways to do this.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Ursalesguru said:


> I would love to see a picture of this set up..


I am waiting for UPS to bring my new camera (my Christmas gift). I forgot to take my other camera out of my jacket pocket and I washed and dried it. It did not make it. When my new one gets here, I'll post some pics!


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

Quick update - hubby got home late yesterday afternoon - told him about the method of giving them a smack on the horns - he had just a light wooden rake handle - of course they tried to mob him - so off he started giving them a tap on the horns, harder as they came again - well if I didn't see it for myself I would not of believed it - with in ten minutes all goats were behind him way behind him, whilst he spread the grain through the feeders - the male and a couple of big females tried to sneak in - whack they got it across the horns - quite sternly but not over the top - they all waited until he walked away and then came in for their food!! is it the vibration on the horns I wonder they don't like? He was not at all hitting them over hard just a stiff quick smack. Today I will try while he watches (he leaves again tomorrow for another two weeks) he has built me a 'personal space stick' complete with a looped rope on the end so I can wrap it in my hand - I am feeling really positive already - thank you all for your wonderful idea's and helping me
Cheers,
Mandy


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Gonna have to try it!! My goats don't have horns. Can I still do this?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

kiddoe said:


> Gonna have to try it!! My goats don't have horns. Can I still do this?


Have you seen two does rear up and smack their heads together? Think you could hit that hard, even if you tried (not at all necessary, nor am I suggesting any such)?

Bob


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I made sure that I can do everything from outside of the stall.


^^ oooooh, I like your set up. Do you have any issues with kids getting out through your slats? How about hay waste?

I feed my girls through the fence with the hook-over feeders attached to a 2x4.They have to stick their heads through the fence panel to eat. I don't think this would work with goats with horns, but for my two bucks we cut the hole in the fencing wider so I can still just feed through the fence. It is so nice. I occasionally will clip someone to the fence by their collar as they eat so they cant chase the other goats away or bully. It's been a life saver! So your aren't alone! Hope it gets better for you soon so you can enjoy your goaties more!


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

We tether ours. I don't like being mobbed and I don't like them pushing each other away from the bowls. We haven't built a "goat barn" yet so we improvised on the gate into the goat yard (eventually I would like the feeding area to be inside a barn). We have their feeders all lined up attached to the gate and a tether at each feeder. Each goat has their own feeder and that's where they always go. Three are on the outside of the gate simply because we ran out of room and didn't want to attach the feeders to the fence. The herd queen and two of the other bigger girls eat on the outside of the gate. This actually came about due to the fact that while we were milking these three, we'd bring them into the yard and they wouldn't need to be fed with the others. I'd milk them and let them browse in the back yard while the other girls had dinner, then let them back in. But when we stopped milking there was no more space for them, so they eat on the other side of the gate. I love the fact that they're tethered and no one can bully anyone else out of their food (though the food does seem to be sweeter in the other goat's bowl to a few of them lol). At our farm store they had short leads with a clip on each end and that's what we use for most. They ran out and the supplier doesn't seem to want to send them any more so we just used dog leashes tied to the gate for the rest, until the store gets more. I will try to take some pictures tonight when we feed because now I wouldn't do it any other way. As far as training them to do this, it was just a matter of grabbing their collar when they had their nose in the bowl and clipping them to the gate. After a few times, it became a routine and they know where they need to be and in what order they get chained and unchained. They seem to thrive on routine. I bring the three outside and chain them first, then I go from biggest/strongest/most "aggressive" to least when I chain them and when I release them, I do it in reverse order. And the two babies eat in a longer feeder with their mom. They aren't chained but mom is. So no one gets pushed around and though I occasionally have some pushing their way out the gate when I bring the "outside eaters" out, it doesn't happen very often. I do need to work on the discipline though because they can get pushy sometimes.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

This was happening with our nigerians and we had one that was being pushed out of the way and she was not getting the grain she needed while preggo. What i did was I bought each of them a grain bowl from TCS. I think its technicaly for minerals but it has 2 cups basically for dividing food up. It has holes on the sides . I bought them each collars and bough double sided clips and tied a short string to the double sided clip and attached the string. So they each get their collar on when we go out there in the morning then go to their spot where I attached their bowl to the fence. I go and clip them on with the double sided clip that is also attached to the fence and they stand at the feeding station and wait while I bring their grain to each. I had to put them on short enough strings so they cant get to the others bowl next to them or just move their bowls down far enough. The first 3 days took a lot of chasing around to get collars on but after the first week they would line up at their bowl and wait for me every morning. Its worked out fantastic.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I too tie everyone up! After a few days, all 12 does learned to run to their "place" and wait for me to tie them up. 
The bucks are tied in their pens, too. They also have learned to not jump around
when I bring out the food bowl. With them all tied up, I can fill the hay manger, empty
and refill water buckets and check over each one for any problems that may have occured in the day of a goat.

Tieing everyone up actually takes less time then fighting them to put down community feed bowls. And, if someone
is off their feed, you can tell, immediately!


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

There is some really great advise in this thread! I am going to go find a stick to use to start some discipline on our unruly children. And it looks like I need to buy some more hooks and/or leashes. 

To start with, though, I have a few goats that are really hard to catch. So are there any tricks to catching those goats that just don't want to be caught? We have managed to get collars on all of them, but there are a few that are nearly impossible to catch. With some of the does ready to give birth in the next few weeks, I don't want to risk doing to much chasing goats around the pen.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd have to go with Arkie and LilBleats on this one. We use a switch when the goats get out of hand. We don't even have to hit them with it, just the 'swisshing' noise is enough to make them back off. Rarely, have we ever actually used a switch _on _our goats. Once we had two bucks going at it over females in heat. I thought they were going to kill eachother. I had to use the switch to break them up, and that even had little effect. Solution: One buck had to go to another home .
I think I posted this on another thread so forgive me if I repeat myself, but all of our animals, right down to the chickens, have been taught what is acceptable behavior and what is not. They are all basically members of one big family. They all get along with eachother, and to different degrees, all are protective of eachother. There's no reason why _livestock _cannot be well behaved _livestock._


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

Since reading this thread I've been working on goat discipline with my rowdy goats. They like to mob me while I put out hay for the horses, even though they have the same exact hay in their pen. I wasn't able to find my riding crop so I just used my hand. A swat to the nose, ear, face, whatever was close along with "giiiit" noise from me and they've figured it out. First day my had was a bit sore lol. Second day only a few swats and some "iiiit" noises. Now they mostly let me put out the hay. Anyone nosey gets the "iiit" and hand if they still get close. I should have tried this a while ago!!

I don't currently feed grain. 5 wethers and 1 old doe, don't seem to need any. But if I ever do in the future I'll be tethering.


----------



## mandyoz (Jan 7, 2011)

A quick update - feeding time is no longer a misery - I now have discipline in hand - I have my space switch - they no longer mob me at all - the only two who occassionally need a quick smack on the horns is the male and one of the bigger girls - they still all stand around but not in my space - I no longer get pushed, mobbed, trampled - thank you to all who took the time to respond - we are all a big happy family again


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

mandyoz said:


> A quick update - feeding time is no longer a misery - I now have discipline in hand - I have my space switch - they no longer mob me at all - the only two who occassionally need a quick smack on the horns is the male and one of the bigger girls - they still all stand around but not in my space - I no longer get pushed, mobbed, trampled - thank you to all who took the time to respond - we are all a big happy family again


Congrats!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Hahaha. My feeding problem is the donkeys..... they are food hounds. None of my goats are fed often (plenty to eat that's growing) and they have protein and minerals. When I do feed, removing the donks is needed....they will run off stranger dogs but they won't share feed nor hay. Hahaha. 

I am feeding the doe with triplets as I have her segregated for kid safety. Hope to release them from the 50' round pen into their own pasture sometime next week.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I teach all of my goats what "Get Back" means. If I tell them to get back, they know they better move out of the way. My goats don't mob me, don't jump on me and definitely do not take any swings at me with their heads. They are well behaved goaties  I also work with camels and that is the first thing they learn. I do not let them stop in my space, when I stop and say "whoa", they should stop, if they don't they get a quick jerk on their chain to let them know they should have stopped. Camels like to push against each other as it is, so sometimes they think they can just run over you. They learn what "get back" means and will move back just by walking towards them and telling them to get back.

With animals, respect has to be earned, just as it is within the herd. Goats push each other around and knock heads, fight etc to show dominance. You won't be the dominant one if you let them walk all over you.

I have heard that using a squirt bottle full of water to squirt the goats in the face works very well too.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I always get mobbed by my goats the way I feed them without getting mortally wounded is keep going around them grab a handful I grain and set it in one side of the grain feeder when they all go for the grain on one side I go to the other and distribute it evenly throughout the feeder. We built a long narrow feeder that allows this to work I would post a pic of the feeder but its late maybe tomorrow if you're interested in seeing it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I always get mobbed by my goats the way I feed them without getting mortally wounded is keep going around them grab a handful I grain and set it in one side of the grain feeder when they all go for the grain on one side I go to the other and distribute it evenly throughout the feeder. We built a long narrow feeder that allows this to work I would post a pic of the feeder but its late maybe tomorrow if you're interested in seeing it.


We also use long narrow feeders, They work great, I would go crazy trying to feed out of pans, and key hole feeders on the fence, do not work with big goats with horns.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@ 20kidsonhill 

Those are some great feeders mine are just the narrow feeder part a little longer and set on some old tractor tires I'm thinking about doing them like yours though thanks for those pics


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> @ 20kidsonhill
> 
> Those are some great feeders mine are just the narrow feeder part a little longer and set on some old tractor tires I'm thinking about doing them like yours though thanks for those pics


The boards on the top were first put on just to keep them from standing in the feeders. But I have learned that they are fantastic for allowing several animals to eat out of one feeder, because the bossy doe can't bang into everyone quite as easily, and one bossy doe may take over one side, but 2 or 3 other does have a chance to eat on the other side. The ends do kind of work as a key hole feeder, which I am not crazy about. But so far hasn't caused too much problems.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice 20kidsonhill! Thanks for sharing the idea. 

I am happy to report that I have been working with a space switch and it is amazing how fast they have learned. The three most aggressive goats are now holding back!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I haven't spent the time to read through all the responses. 

The easiest thing I have come up with is to put collars on them. We use dog chains with dog tags with name, birthday, and tattoo on the flipside incase of visitor help. 

I've tied pieces of solid rope with clips on different posts along the fence line with dog tags on the rope with each goat's name. Every evening I walk to the goat pasture, walk each goat to their assigned tie, hook them up, and go fix them their TMR. I then walk back in, feed each goat their own ration depending on their circumstances, more or less custom. During their graining, I clean their house, scoop hay out that they didn't eat, change mineral, water, rebed, vaccinate, trim hooves, deworming, check tails for signs of heat, check my buck for spur problems, etc etc. Without my flock "helping" it is painfully easy to take care of them!! When they're done, I remove the pails, then return to untie them. Believe me, the extra minute it takes to hook them up is SOOO worth it!! 

I will never go back to free feeding. I am planning on raising the kids this spring the same way!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's only one side. Really simple, nice, and less hassle !!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine only get grain on the milking stand... but boy do they run to it! But, that's only one at a time, so it works. Mine are docile enough that giving hay isn't an issue... they follow me and might take a nibble... but I dont' get trampled. However, I also only have two Nigerian Dwarf does (and a buck currently, but he's only here for a few weeks). I actually have more difficulty with the chickens than I do with the goats (there's 6 of them and they will jump up and peck the feed scoop)! LOL Guess I'm lucky. Hopefully adding a third doe (I'm keeping a doeling) wont mess it up!


----------

